

Less than 7 Hours to go for Google Code Jam 2012 - hypr_geek

http://code.google.com/codejam/<p>What is your choice of programming language this time around? And how have you been practicing?
======
axk
It's only the registration which opens in a few hours, the qualification round
is in a month: <https://code.google.com/codejam/schedule.html>

